# Seminar



## GouRonin (Jul 23, 2002)

Go check it out:
http://members.tripod.com/~kenpo_ronin/zdubya.html
---------------------------------------------------------------------
MD & W proudly presents:

        Police Counter-Knife Defensive Tactics Seminar
With Mr. Zach Whitson

        For the first time in Canada! Don't miss an excellent seminar on edged weapon management for Law Enforcement Officers, Correctional, and other Security oriented professions. With the increased use of knives in today's society this remarkable seminar will cover defensive tactics for LEO's and other security based industries.

"Mr. Whitson's Edged Weapon Management is superb!"
Sgt Craig S. Douglas - Jackson County Mississippi Sherrif's Office

"The training I recieved from Zach has been invaluable to me in the high threat environment career of a correctional officer and bodyguard."
Jeffrey L. Shannon PPS - Brushy Mountain State Penitentiary, Tennessee Dept Of Correction

"The investment in time and money will pay dividends for years to come."
Officer Kenneth D. Jowers F.T.O - Dyersberg Police Dept, Tennessee

"An extremely able instructor and true professional."
William R. McGrath - New York State Court Officer, Fishkill NY

        Mr. Whitson will be giving this seminar in London Ontario Canada at the London Martial Arts Center on September 19th 2002. Please call (519)649-6234 to reserve your spot now.
        The cost of the seminar is 35.00$. Please wear comfortable clothing and bring a training knife. Some training knives will be available for sale. Video copies of the seminar will be available for sale to participants ONLY. No spectators please.
        All persons are welcome to attend this seminar but due to the nature of the subject matter persons affiliated with Law Enforcement or other security professions will recieve a 5.00$ discount.
        Call now!


----------



## sparky (Jul 24, 2002)

Gou what is the address of the London Martial Arts Center and who are the instructors

Mike


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sparky _
> 
> *Gou what is the address of the London Martial Arts Center and who are the instructors
> 
> Mike *



London Martial Arts is on the corner of Bershire Rd and Springbank Rd (not sure the number).  It is a new school opening 2 week in August

Owner and Head Instructor is Mr. Bryson Ingram.

:boing2: 

dot


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sparky _
> *Gou what is the address of the London Martial Arts Center and who are the instructors
> Mike *



London Martial Arts is owned and operated by Bryson Ingram. The senior instructor is Jason Arnold.

It's at 520 Springbank Drive at the corner of Bershire and Springbank. (519)474-7161. I think Dot is working on their webpage as we speak. They have been kind enough to let us use their facilities for this seminar. It will begin about 6-7 pm and go about 3 hours. Well worth the money.

I'll drop off the seminar package to you if you want. It's been too long since I have been out to see you anyway.

For those of you who don't know... Mike is probably one of the only guys on this discussion board who rivals me for looking good. Everytime I see him and we're out somewhere and hot babes walk by, I have to punch him in the nutz to make him bend over so they only see me.

Plus he has the best kicks of any martial artist I know. Which reminds me I should think about breaking his legs. Except that I like this guy so much. What a dilemma.

Anyway, Mike has a great school with some great students. If you ever get a chance to visit when you're in his area you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Roland (Aug 14, 2002)

tell us who is all going now, you do not want to miss this one!!


----------



## lifewise (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> 
> *tell us who is all going now, you do not want to miss this one!!
> 
> ...




Does this mean Gou should start the list with you?


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 15, 2002)

I am invading this post as the lone american.

If I can afford to time/work wise, I'll invade the seminar too!

Sincerely,

PAUL
the Michigan Terrorist


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

Lifewise.

Not sure what you were asking, please try again and I will try to answere you again!


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 21, 2002)

If you need a place to crash I have a couch you're welcome to use that night for the seminar. Big Guy and Zach will be at my place as well.

Also, Zach will be in New York at Big Guy's:

Jeff Blays JK Kenpo 
Is Happy To Have On 
September 18th. From 6pm to 9pm
Mr. Zach Whitson 
Mr. Whitson has been a student of Mr.Planas since
1986 and is one of the few to wear his Patch. Not only is he an expert in Kenpo he is the Tennessee State Director of Pekiti-Tirsia International
Because of his Pekiti-Tirsia Kali background many law enforcement professionals seek Zachs instruction in Police Defensive Tactics.
Zach developed a set of empty hand drills using the Kenpo base moves of sixteen techniques to develop the concept of Kenpo Counterpoint.
On September 18th at JK Kenpo we will be going over 
Kenpo Counterpoint With some Pekiti-Tirsia Knife work.
Fee $35.00
6pm to 9pm
JK Kenpo Karate
1053 Kings Rd. Schenectady NY 12303
518-370-4757 
jblay2@aol.com


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 21, 2002)

Gou

I appreciate the offer!

I might take you up on it. I am moving to a new house the 1st weekend of september. We'll see how that goes, and what my work schedule is like, and I'll see if I can go.


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 21, 2002)

Renegade says you're ok. Besides, I never listen to what he says anyway! Tell Rich Parsons he's welcome at my place as well. You guys like knives.

Anyone who wants to go should call me or the school. Actually, e-mail me here. (sokolistalina@hotmail.com) I don't like most of you and wouldn't give you my phone number anyway.
 

Seriously though, Call the school that is hosting it at (519)474-7161

I would think that Eraser it might be a fun time for you to come up for this seminar as you could stay with Dot or lifewise and meet everyone, see the school and also have fun at the seminar.

The town is about 2 hours from Detroit, 2.5 hours from Buffalo, 2 hours from Toronto and about 1.5 hours from Port Huron. A lot of people on this board are from here or the area so if you need a place to stay ask one of them or something.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *I would think that Eraser it might be a fun time for you to come up for this seminar as you could stay with Dot or lifewise and meet everyone, see the school and also have fun at the seminar.
> *



You're welcome to stay at my "Pad", as long as you aren't alergic to cats that is.  "Me Futon et Sou Futon"


----------



## Roland (Aug 22, 2002)

We are always setting people up with places to crash.
Myself, and other students, have always offered up our extra room! just got to ask, hell, just got to tell us you are coming.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 22, 2002)

Gou,

If I am back from from Japan by the 18th, and I hope to be. If, I am not then things are going bad. :shrug:   

Crashing on someone's floor would be great.

Thanks for the offer.

Rich


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> *We are always setting people up with places to crash.
> Myself, and other students, have always offered up our extra room! just got to ask, hell, just got to tell us you are coming. *



I don't care how many times you ask. You or your students cannot crash at my place for this seminar! You live in town for pete's sake!
:rofl:


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Gou,
> If I am back from from Japan by the 18th, and I hope to be. If, I am not then things are going bad. :shrug:
> Crashing on someone's floor would be great.
> ...



Just let me know and maybe you and Paul can ride up together and fight for the couch.
:rofl:


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 22, 2002)

I could just lay on top of Rich like I usually do.:rofl:


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *I could just lay on top of Rich like I usually do.:rofl: *



With God as my witness I have no idea what that means nor am I sure I want to. Is the reason you forgot what your girlfriend's name was?
Ha ha ha!
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> 
> *I could just lay on top of Rich like I usually do.:rofl: *



Paul,


No Matter how many times you ask me, the answer is NO!  .


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




Gou,

I was going to say Paul could ahve the couch and I could take the floor, but now I am afraid he might he might roll over and fall off the couch 'On to the floor'. :rofl: 

Now Paul, please I have enough problems from posts
on the interenet, I do not need more.  

Rich


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Gou, 

As you are my witness, I have no idea as what Paul is talking about. As for his girlfriends' name, I still do not know it. :rofl: 

Rich


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 22, 2002)

Gou et al,

My trip to Japan has been shortened a little.
I should be back on 9/13/02. Yes I am flying Friday the Thirteenth. Wish me luck, I hope no Gremlins. :rofl: 

I plan on attending the seminar.

Do I get the $5 discount for being from Flint?

Oh Wait I get the exchange rate already. :rofl: 

Rich


----------



## arnisador (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> (to *GouRonin*
> *As you are my witness *



Oh yeah, that'll stand up in a court of law.

As for *PAUL*'s girlfriend's name, I hear it's tattooed across his back. *PAUL*?


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 22, 2002)

You guys are killing me. I'm at work reading your posts, laughing out loud and at least 5 people have come into my office asking me what is so funny. 

Yer killin' me up here!
:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *You guys are killing me. I'm at work reading your posts, laughing out loud and at least 5 people have come into my office asking me what is so funny.
> 
> ...



Well just as long as that is the only killing being done - Up there!

(* Makes Mental Note that London Ont. is almost directly East of Flint Mi. *)


----------



## jaybacca72 (Aug 23, 2002)

my house is available as well for yall.
later
jay


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaybacca72 _
> 
> *my house is available as well for yall.
> later
> jay *



Jay,

I will stay with you, and Paul can stay with Gou.  

Or the other way around, Paul at your house and me at Gou. :rofl: 

Rich


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 23, 2002)

If you really want to see which of them is thinking we can remind them that my wife is a fantastic cook!


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 23, 2002)

> As for Paul's girlfriends name, I hear it's tattooed accross Pauls back.



I have a tattoo with Korean writing on my back. I've already told lied and her that it was her name.

Hell....I can't even remember her name. I've always just called her "rich" anyways.  :rofl: 

Now, just a word of advise for whoevers house I'm at. I do tend to sleep walk. I also tend to hump the nearest warm body in my sleep. Ask Renegade, he's stayed over my house before. So, if I do that, treat it like a dog who tries to hump your leg. Just let him finish!:rofl: 

Now....If I sleepwalk from Gou's house to Jaybacca's, where Rich is sleeping, that's a totally different story!  

Wow... this is probably my most warped post. If I keep talking like this, Arnisador will definatily attend come to the seminar! :rofl: 

Does anybody have a jaccuzi!?

PAUL

Side note: I really have the lyrics to the song, "It's raining men.." in Korean on my back.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 23, 2002)

For the record:

Rich is a hetro-sexual male. And, ladies....he is single!

Rich and I have plans to go to the bar, have a few, and pick up on the ladies. The problem is, it's hard to find a good Michigan girl. That is why I keep saying we need to hook up with the Canadian chicks. They are way cooler then women from the states. 

Plus, we get the exchange rate. So when I say, "what can I get for $100", it's really like saying "What can I get for $55?"

 
PAUL


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> * I have a tattoo with Korean writing on my back. I've already told lied and her that it was her name.
> Hell....I can't even remember her name. I've always just called her "rich" anyways.  :rofl: *



Well...you and Rich make a cute, if one sided and relucant couple.



> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Now, just a word of advise for whoevers house I'm at. I do tend to sleep walk. I also tend to hump the nearest warm body in my sleep. Ask Renegade, he's stayed over my house before. So, if I do that, treat it like a dog who tries to hump your leg. Just let him finish!:rofl:  *



Well that's ok. I have a dog that used to like to hump too. My wife would use a squirt gun on him to stop. But I bet if he sees you doing it he'll join in.

I can see it now. Rich eating his breakfast toast with you on his leg and my dog humping his other leg and my wife hosing you both down with a squirt gun.



> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Now....If I sleepwalk from Gou's house to Jaybacca's, where Rich is sleeping, that's a totally different story!
> *



That's true Love. _**sniff**_ Rich, you're a lucky man. 
:rofl: 



> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> * Wow... this is probably my most warped post. If I keep talking like this, Arnisador will definatily attend come to the seminar! :rofl:
> Does anybody have a jaccuzi!?*



Dear God, do we even WANT to know what this story is with you and Arnisador?

We can stick you in the bathtub with the Dog and you can both fart to your hearts content.



> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> * Side note: I really have the lyrics to the song, "It's raining men.." in Korean on my back. *



You go girl!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 23, 2002)

So *PAUL* and I have shared a hot tub. So what!

Enjoy the invasion of Canada folks!


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *So PAUL and I have shared a hot tub. So what!*



Your girlfriend, Rich, Renegade, and now Arnisador?

Paul! You're a bimbo! A harlot! A strumpet!

No wonder everyone likes you.
:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Gou thank you for the comma after Girlfriend and
before my name. It means a lot to me. The little things in life. :rofl: 

Rich


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> 
> *For the record:
> 
> ...



Paul, Paul, Paul,

Such a sweet talker and you are the one with the girlfriend. Will miracles never cease.



> Gou Wrote:
> If you really want to see which of them is thinking we can remind them that my wife is a fantastic cook!



Well, if it includes food, I am there. I love to eat, the only problem is I like my meat well done, especially by pork. No raw Bacon please.  

Rich


----------



## Roland (Sep 2, 2002)

He is looking forward to getting up here.

We might even have 'another' special guest coming now too!


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> *He is looking forward to getting up here.
> We might even have 'another' special guest coming now too! *



He's bringing his Mom?


----------



## Roland (Sep 3, 2002)

It was "SUPPOSED" to be a surprise!


----------



## Roland (Sep 15, 2002)

for the whole weekend.
Times and dates for dinners, training, and what not? Just trying to make plans with a wedding that is also going on that weekend!


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 15, 2002)

Your guess is as good as mine. The Zach seminar starts at 5pm is all i know. U know more about the planas thing than me.
:idunno:


----------



## Roland (Sep 19, 2002)

Zach is just awesome, a really great guy too!
He was so much fun, and had so much info to share, we just skimmed the surface.
Some stuff I had done before, but was great to do again, and add to!
Can not wait to get my knife that I bought from him too, I should get it by November! yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

Decent turn out, thank you Gou for hosting, pain in the ***, but well worth it, eh?


----------



## Rob_Broad (Sep 21, 2002)

Hope everyone who attended the Zack Whitson and Huk Planas seminars had a blast.  I would have loved to attended them but I had to work.


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> *Decent turn out, thank you Gou for hosting, pain in the ***, but well worth it, eh? *



Well, really, it was a work with both Jeff Blay, Bryson, myself and Zach that put it together. I was just the guy that pulled these 3 together.

I had a good time. I had fun during the seminars. I had fun hanging out at the bar. I had fun hanging out at my house most of all. Well, except when Zach punched me in the nuts. That wasn't so fun. Ha ha ha!

I will be reviewing Zach Whitson's new KENPO COUNTERPOINT video on Martial talk soon.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 22, 2002)

The Zach Whitson Seminar was very insightful. Zach is a good instructor and knows his stuff. I like him. (* Not that makes any difference in the big picture if life *)

If you were not there then I recommend you catch him some other time.

As for the Huk Planas Kenpo Seminar. This was also fun and another learning experience. Being a total neophyte to Kenpo and not doing any traditional Kenpo before, Huk and the other attendees were able to guide me through.

Both seminars had a great atmosphere and people were friendly and willing to work well with others.

A good time was had by me, and if you were there and did not have a good time, then is your own fault. In My Opinion.   


All in All a very good weekend.

Rich
:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 23, 2002)

D@mn it Rich! Stay away from my beer!


----------



## Roland (Sep 23, 2002)

Zach is just awesome.
His Pekiti Tersia was great.
I had a private with him on Kenpo Counter point, I also bought his video.
While so many people are arguing about the "Ideal" way a techniques is, he has taken it to the next step of What if, and he does give you the tools to get on the Spontaneous level as well.

Hanging out and having a few beers with him, and the others too of course was just the best time I have had in awhile!

Had to miss Mr. Planas due to a wedding, I did get to meet Mr. Doyle at the children's seminar, nice guy, lots of energy.

Martin Wheeler did stop in and stay sunday night, we went out  and met up with Mr. Planas & Mr. Mcguire for food and drinks later as well.
 Congratulationsd on your promotion Pat!!

Busy freaking week up here I tell you!


----------

